# Ouwies!



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2006)

To give Mark (Kansas), who photographs his injuries a forum to show them off . . . I start this thread with my latest adventure into pain.

Over the weekend, while bolting attachment plates (don't ask) to the floor, I managed to drag my knuckle (Wedding band finger) across the top of a 3/8" lag bolt. Needless to say, I left a nicely portion of Stephen on it's edge.

Did it bleed? Oh yeah . . . !

What's your latest injury?

Is it true old woodworkers never die? They just turn to saw dust . . .


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I'm still laughing, not at your pain, but at your forum for my pain! I love it. Hopefully, I won't be back very often with updates, nor you either, sorry about the nuckles,

love it,
Mark DeCou
www.decoustudio.com


----------



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2006)

Mark . . . I'm hoping you'll muster up the courage to post your pictures!


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad to see that there are no posts here!!!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I shot a 16 gauge 2 1/2" nail straight through my finger last week.
That,s twice i,ve done that one.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

I stabbed the knucle of my left index finger with a utility knife a couple days ago. It was nice little gusher to slow down, but I am always cutting my hands when I work. Why is that? Hmmm…..


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

This wasn't really "woodwork" but it was honey-do stuff I had to accomplish before I could retire to my shop (studio, if you are buying anything). About a month ago I was trimming the azaleas to get rid of the dead blooms and make them look nice. This after I had lost the debate about having the entire yard at our new house 'natural' to blend in with the surroundings and be environmentally friendly - and-oh-by-the-way, require essentially zero maintenance by me. Anyhow, snip, snip, snip, ouch, real OUCH. I'd nicely snipped of the end of my index finger with those darned old, dull, dirty hand held clippers. No bone visible but no end of the finger either. Nothing to do (former Army medic) but stem the generous flow and wrap it up despite my bride thinking we should provide another beemer payment to the local doctor. Its healing well and the margins have just about closed over the avulsed portion. Still hurts at the center but that's a good reminder to always be safe.

I still keep specially stocked first aid basket in my shop and have a couple of trauma bandages near the fire extinguisers 'just in case'.


----------



## Allen (Apr 3, 2007)

Not a woodworking-related injury, but last night I had just finished giving my wife an injection and the syringe slipped out of my hand and fell, needle down straight into the side of my bare foot clear up to the full length of the needle (about 1", subcutaneous injection.)

It bled a lot, didn't hurt too bad… but if I turn up pregnant in a couple of weeks you can expect to see me on Jerry Springer milking it for every dollar I can get.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Allen if you end up on Springer let us know that would be one show I wouldnt want to miss. LOL. I hope you, Steve and all heal up ok.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I was picking red currants on the weekend and got a "paper cut" injury from the stems (that's wood related, isn't it??)-and boy did the juice hurt when it made its way into the "major" wound… 
No pictures… no tears necessary - I still have the ends of my fingers (that just sounds … scary!!.. shoulda left the garden with a naturalized look)


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Well, a week ago last Sunday I mashed the thumb on my right hand building a cutoff sled and then a few hours later put my two middle fingers on my left hand into a 1/2 inch straight bit in the router table, yes, it was running at full speed. Luckily I came away much better than I could and hope to get back into the shop this weekend. Still recovering, wife, doctor, and coworkers are having a grand time laughing at me and asking the wife if I have any tools for sale, at least I can provide comic relief.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

My worst (not recent) injury came as I was attempting to drill through a vertical board, with no way to clamp a backer board behind the hole, hoping to feel the spur of the brad point begin to deform the backside of the hole.
You guessed it. Drilled into my palm. Ragged, nasty. I was a nurse for 12 years, and stubborn about paying the Docs their BMW payment. Nothing to do but use butterfly closures and let the flesh granulate in by second intention. I did my best to not draw attention to my wound around the wife (fearing to reveal my boneheaded adventure). That didn't work too well either.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Steve, sorry to hear about the finger. My wife cut the tip of her finger off with a pair of sissors while I was at work on night. She faints at the sight of blood, so I'm at work trying to keep her from looking and passing out, while questioning my son about the injury. Well, he said it was a paper cut. When I got home the next morning and realized the she had cut the tip of her finger off I explained to my son that it wasn't a paper cut. I had to remove the bandage to look at it and it was painfull for her. I found after a bit of trial and error that the super glue type wound sealer worked best at stopping the bleeding and not having the bandage stick to wound.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

horrible injury-and what an experience for all of you 

ALL of these injuries are horrible-great safety advertisement though


----------

